# Run a browser on Edge?



## Brian Holeman (Nov 28, 2019)

I want to run a internet browser on Edge to stream Direct TV.

Is this possible?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Brian Holeman said:


> I want to run a internet browser on Edge to stream Direct TV.
> 
> Is this possible?


No. No TiVo has a web browser


----------



## Brian Holeman (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks, is there a way to stream *"To"* TiVo from iPad? I know you can stream from but not sure about to. 
thanks


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Brian Holeman said:


> Thanks, is there a way to stream *"To"* TiVo from iPad? I know you can stream from but not sure about to.
> thanks


No also


----------

